# Turn 1 car garage into a 2 car



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Anything is possible. This does not sound that difficult.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Would this be cheaper that building a completely new structure?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You cannot realistically expect an internet chat forum to evaluate the cost of expanding an existing garage versus building new. You have provided no photos, not description of the existing garage etc. And this forum generally stays away from cost estimating because costs vary regionally and by the job.

My suggestion is you develop two alternate plans, one for expansion, one for a new building. If you are uncomfortable developing your own plans, you may want to purchase a basic building book such as ones commonly found in big box stores, they often have detailed schematic plans for a garage. Or you can go to a lumber store and purchase a set of detailed plans for a garage.

Then you can bid the job out with two options, one to expand the existing garage, and the other to tear down the existing structure and build new. After you receive a few bids, you will be in a better position to evaluate which way to go.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?
What type siding do you have?
The whole roof would have to be removed and replaced or you'll end up with a goofy looking roof line.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

I can take some pictures. Do you need just a picture of the outside or the internal structure? I figured the roof line would need to redone. I really was just trying to figure out if enlarging the existing structure was even worth getting estimates.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only one way to find out, start making some local calls and get some quotes.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There will be a major difference between expanding a free standing garage and an attached one--

Full ,below frost ,footings and stem wall will be needed if the garage is attached to the house---so the more information the better


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Here are pictures.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We need an outside shot ans info--is this attached to the house or free standing?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need one of the outside to see the whole garage.
A close up like that of the inside is useless.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

It tells us no second story above portion pictured...no trusses on existing, board sheathing on roof, walls sheathed with Thermo-ply, 1/4" foil-faced structural with 1x4 wood let-ins, has a newer vinyl-covered insulated overhead door to reuse (professionally installed with opener), uses a electric weed-eater (green), exercises w. bicycle (healthy, unlike mine w. layers of dust), has 65,543 miles on odometer (just kidding, seeing if you are reading it all) and he shouldn't store material on the rafter ties as they are sagging.

Gary


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Elementary my dear Watson---


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry I thought I included an outside picture. Here it is.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It might be cheaper to simply remove that structure ans build new---

all that will remain of that is one and a half walls---that are sitting on to small of a slab---

Start your price search with a garage building service if you have one in your area---

They can give you a starting price very quickly so you can decide if your project fits the budget--

Saving part of that structure would cost more than tearing it down if I were doing that job--


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah that's what I kind of figured. Ill guess ill get quotes for both and see what I get.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

In NH where I'm org. from we had companys that would deliver panelized homes and garages.
The walls were all prebuilt. They came in with a crane and could have all 4 walls up, trusses set and the sheating on in one day. The next day they shingled the roof and did all the trim out.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I have no idea how much property you have, but assuming you dont have too much, it is my opinion that what you have there is not worth saving. If you have a couple of acres I'd keep that one and build another.

Why?

The floor is seriously cracked.
The roof sheathing is spaced 
The Framing is kind of suspect 
The height is not very useful for a Handyman.

It is MUCH easier to start out fresh with a properly designed structure.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Just a thought if this is workable.

Rather than going wider - go tandem. One car in front of the other. This way you just add on and make the existing garage deeper. Retains most all of existing structure.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah I was worried about that. What would your estimate be for a 2car garage?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's a bad subject on here.
It will do you 0 good for anyone to throw out even a ball park price.
There not there to see it, no idea where your even located because you did not add your location to your profile, no idea what local prices are for materails, labor, ecavating cost, permit fees, dumpster fees and tipping fees.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

joecaption said:


> That's a bad subject on here.
> It will do you 0 good for anyone to throw out even a ball park price.
> There not there to see it, no idea where your even located because you did not add your location to your profile, no idea what local prices are for materails, labor, ecavating cost, permit fees, dumpster fees and tipping fees.


Amen!!!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i can't speak for your, unknown, location. but here, my 21x30 garage was built in 2009 for $13,700. 

and yes, you could extend that garage you have. but i cannot say if it would be wise to do so.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Fix, why not 24 x 32? Just wondered, considering bond.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

jagans said:


> Fix, why not 24 x 32? Just wondered, considering bond.


the P/O's had the garage built. this garage was a significant upgrade for me. as my previous garage was a 10x20. to a humble dude like me, my garage is a dream come true. right now i have 3 cars in it, and there is still working room left over. come spring, one of the cars will be gone.


----------

